# My new family



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Late one night feeling so sad and I was on the internet looking longingly at puppies I saw this little girl, I got her the next day! Her name is Muffin and she is a Lhasa Apso/Maltese with a tiny bit of long haired Chihuahua in the mix. She is like a little cotton ball with teeth.
She cannot replace my other three girls but she really brightens my life. The kitten Scooter and her are great buddies now and chase each other around the house, they are so joyful to watch.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

d-dub said:


> View attachment 1236891
> View attachment 1236892
> View attachment 1236893
> 
> ...


I'm happy for you. She's so cute.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I enjoyed reading about your 'new family' and am glad they have settled in really well.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

What lovely little ones, How old is that tiny, very cute little pup.?.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

She is so very cute! I can quite see why you couldn't resist bringing her home with you!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Muffin is a very cute little girl. I’m glad she is settling in well and Scooter is showing her the ropes and playing nice. Jen.


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

d-dub said:


> View attachment 1236891
> View attachment 1236892
> View attachment 1236893
> 
> ...


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

liz morris said:


> What lovely little ones, How old is that tiny, very cute little pup.?.


Hi she is 12 weeks and scooter 14 weeks she is a rescue kitten 
D


----------



## Grandmaknitz (Oct 15, 2015)

She's adorable! So nice that your family can grow up together and be best buddies.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Adorable, congratulations


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Congratulations on the new family. I'll never be without my chosen family. 
you will get lots more exercise too taking potty breaks every hour with that tiny thing. They are a lot of work to start with.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

So pleased you’ve found happiness again after such loss, she looks so cute.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice to have new companions.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your new family with us! They sure are cute!

Fiona3. 👍👍👍


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

They are both darling. Our little fur family does make life more enjoyable. Nice they have each other to play with.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

one thing I know about pups is that they arrive loaded with LOVE!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Muffin is adorable!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

d-dub said:


> View attachment 1236891
> View attachment 1236892
> View attachment 1236893
> 
> ...


Thank you for adopting!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is so sweet.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

They are adorable and I glad that they found a wonderful home.


----------



## Froglegs (9 mo ago)

I’m so glad you found them both! Now two little sweethearts will have a happy life because of you! And I’m sure they’ll bring you great joy.


----------

